# Online guitar lessons/video series for singer songwriter playing



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all,

Looking for recommendations. I'm stuck in a playing rut and when that's happened before I've found taking 4-6 weeks of lessons helped jump start my progress. I'm looking to do that now. I do need something/someone that is fairly well organized. I've had a couple of recent teachers that were much more seat of the pants and that has not worked as well for me.

My focus is singer songwriter performance. I envision that as learning how to make the guitar more interesting in solo accompaniment of my singing. So basically all the little things I personally find challenging; interesting pull offs and hammer ons of the cowboy chords, arpeggiating and little fills placed adroitly in the rhythm, of course all done while singing. 

I was wondering if anyone knew of a course video series that covers this?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Passing tones between chords are another interesting tool. 

Eg. A chord, G note , F# note, E chord.


----------

